# Mahogany Shoulder Bacon



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Smoked up a bunch a mahogany shoulder bacon fer orders taday, Here be a cute little one:










After cure an ready ta smoke.










All smoked up an coolin, next we slice.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> All smoked up an coolin, next we slice.


Then you start shipping out samples to all your good friends here at PS.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Then you start shipping out samples to all your good friends here at PS.


Hear, hear. Never too much bacon.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Let me know when you want my address for my delivery!!!!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Package and send ta BR459 kyfarmers house lol. Dang that looks gooood!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG!!! you eat "dead pig"???? what would PETA say?... pass me some!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> OMG!!! you eat "dead pig"???? what would PETA say?... pass me some!!


There be a sayin amongst pitmasters-PETA = People Eatin Tastey Animals!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty! lot like the buckboard bacon and the VAM that I have made before.
Now I want to make some for Christmas morning--wonder if the hub's would dig out a nice venison roast from the freezer for me to brine and smoke?


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

How and what did you smoke it over?

(How, smokehouse, UDS, ????? What hickory, apple, cherry, pecan?????)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I built a custom smoker outa a very old fridge, just fer smokin bacon, sausage an cheese.

I use hickory wood chips in a smoke generator, it doesn't add any heat ta the smoker so the temps be easier ta control.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Cold smoking creates fish and meats with superb flavor.


----------

